# Chinchillas x2 male and female huge cage with 3mon



## Natalie_J (Mar 17, 2009)

FOR SALE-
Chinchillas x2 male and female huge cage with 3months of food and extras

Hetero Beige male aged four, and a Pink White female aged 11 months.

These guys come with a HUGE 6 tier self made cages, plenty of space for them to climb jump, and play! 
The cage measures 53 inches high 27 inches wide and 16.5 inches deep. 
Top half of the cage is wooden platforms, the second half is wired mesh.the base is mettal.
The top of the cage opens up fully, and has two little doors.

They also have a litter tray, closed in sand bath, chin-chilla cooling slab, nest box ( which is chewed by them!) hammock, blanket and hay rack,two food bowls and water bottle,

Extras include, another litter tray, another sand bath( cat litter tray!) food bowls, water bottles, a wheel, hammock, toys, sawdust for the bottom, sand,the boxes to keep the sand and saw dust in, cat carry box, treats, hay, Small animal litter, 2-3 months of chinchilla selective science plan food 2kg in weight! in a food tub
one tub on fruity chinchilla and 2 bags of it.

THE FOOD, SAWDUST AND SAND WILL LAST YOU UP TO 3 MONTHS,

So you are getting two chinchillas, a cage, food, treats for 3months and little extras for this price!!!!

These guys are so friendly, Tazz is like his name! he come when you call him!
Bailey is the same, she comes to her name,
They both love fuss and attention, and the odd treat of raisins, shredded wheat.
They like to come out and have a run as well,

I'm heartbroken to sell them, but I'm moving out 2 a place where i can no longer have pets :-(
These guys are very well looked after.

I'm experienced in looking after chins as Ive kept over 20! plus degus, rabbits, fish, cat and a bird!
Ive worked in a pet shop, and a vets, so i know my stuff, and know these two are fit and healthy, with bright eyes, and short teeth!

Any questions please get in touch.

Natalie.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Where are you and how much??

And wont they breed??
Xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They will breed if they havn't been neutered/spayed.


----------



## Natalie_J (Mar 17, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Where are you and how much??
> 
> And wont they breed??
> Xx


im in cornwall,
im asking £200 for them, the cage and 3 months worth of stuff.

they aint been done, but ive had them over a year with no babies!
xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

You should have neutered & spayed them by now!


----------



## ferretman4 (Oct 18, 2008)

why do u have to be so far away.


----------



## Natalie_J (Mar 17, 2009)

ferretman4 said:


> why do u have to be so far away.


i don't know but i hate it!
where are you?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Natalie_J said:


> im in cornwall,
> im asking £200 for them, the cage and 3 months worth of stuff.
> 
> they aint been done, but ive had them over a year with no babies!
> xx


One of our old breeding pairs went nearly a year before having any kits. The fact of the matter is that you have a male and a female together which havn't been neutered/spayed and you probably don't have any genetic history for them.
And you say they've been together for a year? That means the female wasn't even born when you paired them up!? As you say in your first post that she's only 11 months old


----------



## ferretman4 (Oct 18, 2008)

at least 400 miles away from u.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I dont get why people like you are so irresponsible, you really shouldnt have animals :mad5:


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Natalie_J said:


> FOR SALE-
> I'm experienced in looking after chins as Ive kept over 20! plus degus, rabbits, fish, cat and a bird!
> Ive worked in a pet shop, and a vets, so i know my stuff, and know these two are fit and healthy, with bright eyes, and short teeth!
> 
> Natalie.


Sorry Natalie but if you were 'experienced' caring for chins you would not have a male and female together without a 3 generation history .

In my opinion you should not be selling them together to some unsuspecting person who may have no experience of chins and will end up with a pregnant female  It is people such as yourself that adds to the 'mountain' of already unwanted chins out there by breeding unnecessarily.

I hope to goodness they find an 'experienced' home who separates them or has the male castrated


----------

